# Relatives Ready To Move In



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mother-In-Law To Join Obamas In White House*

*Unknown If Move Will Be Permanent*

*WASHINGTON -- *Get ready for the in-law in chief.

Transition officials said Friday that President-elect Barack Obama's mother-in-law, Marian Robinson, is moving into the White House to join Michelle Obama and their two children.

It's not clear whether the move will be permanent.

Katie McCormick Lelyveld, the press secretary for Michelle Obama, said Robinson would decide in coming months whether she wants to stay in Washington.
Robinson retired from her job as a bank executive secretary to help with her granddaughters during the campaign.

*Previous Stories:*

November 12, 2008: 'First Granny' Readies For White House Move

http://www.wfsb.com/president-obama/18448018/detail.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

A regular urban Beverly Hillbillies... "Packing up the Beemer and we moved to DC..."
I wonder if Granny Robinson wil take a dip in the cement pond...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So, is his aunt(?) from boston movin' on up too?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got no problem with the mother-in-law moving in. It's probably better for the kids to have actual family looking after them with Mom and Dadama are out on busy schedules. Better for the kids than a nanny.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> So, is his aunt(?) from boston movin' on up too?


Well why not? It's still public housing!:yes:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe they will be able to locate her then. Anyone else get that sinking feeling the closer we get to obamanation?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> Maybe they will be able to locate her then. Anyone else get that sinking feeling the closer we get to obamanation?


You talking about the stomach ache that seems to be worse every day?


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> You talking about the stomach ache that seems to be worse every day?


I have shared those symptoms since November.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm more sick and tired of how freakin' delirious people are over this. Yes, it's historic. Sure he's charismatic. But I'm tired of how liberal whites are even more ecstatic than any blacks.

I would have gladly voted for a black man if Clarence Thomas were running! I wish he had been so we could give the finger to everyone who points a different finger at all of us and say we voted against Obama because he's black. No, it's because he's a LIBERAL with little practical experience!

Sheesh.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Please dont get me started Kil....my blood pressure has returned to normal.


----------

